# Dove Reports



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck to those of you who are headed out this morning for the opener! Looks like it is going to be a nice day! 

Post your reports as you get back for the rest of us schlubs who are stuck at work or school!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I went out for about an hour first thing this morning before I had to be at work. I saw a ton of doves at this field above the house two weeks ago but there was not a lot flying this morning, I think this cold weather has pushed alot of them out. I heard a few shots though so there is a few still around. My lab got a good run though. Debating if i should try it again after work or go bowhunting.

Mark


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 of us shot 20 in 3 hours. I am eating my share as i type this.[attachment=0:sccscz05]opening morning 1.JPG[/attachment:sccscz05]


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah, yes LH2 mine are in the refer marinating. Nothing better than limiting out and still making it in to work for a half day. Now if I can just speed my kills up we maybe in business. Looking forward to the next day of limiting out. What a way to start the hunting season and even better to start with a species that I have never hunted before.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome opener. I was worried with the cold wet weather we had there wasn't going to be to many doves. I was wrong I saw biggest flock of doves I think I can ever remember while hunting. Had flock of 50+ come into this waterhole my boy and I were sitting at. what a fun opener!! He got 5 I got my limit


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! It's nice to see kids getting out with parents. Keep it up!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> 2 of us shot 20 in 3 hours. I am eating my share as i type this.[attachment=0:3umw1epd]opening morning 1.JPG[/attachment:3umw1epd]


Glad you guys had a good shoot.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

dang I had to go to school and work


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> dang I had to go to school and work


Me too, HB! Its tough to focus when you know you could be out pulling the trigger. Luckily I just have work this morning, and then I'm headed out to give them a try tonight. I can't wait! It'll be a good break-in for my new gun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Drove from Evanston To Cokeville Meadows through Woodruff and Randolph Utah. Never seen a Mourning Dove.

Hunted Sandhill Crane for 4 hours next to an oat field along the Bear River; still no doves.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It great to see you guys finding them I need to get out one of these days my best spots has houses on it now. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 of us shot 20 in 3 hours. I am eating my share as i type this.[attachment=0:2jmu60hg]opening morning 1.JPG[/attachment:2jmu60hg]
> ...


How did yours go? Never heard back from you.


----------



## LONEAGLE54 (Jun 10, 2008)

spent the morning at the same old place, no birds flying, did some walking in the trees and found a spot the jump shooting was great - ran into some friends and the 4 of us limited out by 9:30 - all in all it was a great day
wish the camera batteries would have some life left in them - thinking of trying again on saturday


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got 9.. didnt find all of them. Man, I miss my dog!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Headed out in 45 mins or so. I'll tell you how it goes


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

6 more last night.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well dove hunting here in southern utah was fair on the opening there 3 of us and we shot 25 birds on opening yesterday was okay 3 of us got 18 hope fully it pick up tonight .here pic. from yesterday hunt[attachment=0:13nfll79]Picture 128.jpg[/attachment:13nfll79]


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Crud, me and a couple buddies met up after work on the 1st, and my shoulder still hurts from flinging so much lead. We all got our limits of Mourning Doves, plus we had a great time shooting the Eurasian Doves and Rock Doves. 61 birds all together!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Went out last night with Nortah and a few friends. I got 4, and a lesson on how to shoot the new gun. It was a fun night! It feels good to hunt again!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Chaser said:


> Went out last night with Nortah and a few friends. I got 4, and a lesson on how to shoot the new gun. It was a fun night! It feels good to hunt again!


It was a fun night indeed! it was worth one of the worst allergy attacks of my life :mrgreen:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Got out yeterday afternoon got to take 3 young hunters. My two boys and their friend on his first dove hunt. All three had a awesome time. We were able to get a few ended up getting 14

here is couple pic's kind blurry on couple.


----------



## joemcgriff (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking for an area to hunt dove near Utah Lake......any words of wisdom or advice anyone?

Thanks,

New hunter.....Joe


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

joemcgriff said:


> Looking for an area to hunt dove near Utah Lake......any words of wisdom or advice anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> New hunter.....Joe


Hit me up if you want to head out I haven't been out yet this year and I am trying to find the time


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I went out today for the 1st time dove hunting in utah and got skunked. Went this morning and this afternoon and never even seen a dove! If anyone wants an extra gunner next weekend please let me know.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Drove from Evanston To Cokeville Meadows through Woodruff and Randolph Utah. Never seen a Mourning Dove.
> 
> Hunted Sandhill Crane for 4 hours next to an oat field along the Bear River; still no doves.


Too cold for them, it was 29 on friday morning up there, I never saw one either.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Drove from Evanston To Cokeville Meadows through Woodruff and Randolph Utah. Never seen a Mourning Dove.
> ...


Seen 3 morning doves last night, the last 3 doves left in Wyoming!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


And I bet their butts was cold this morning! :lol:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I shot limits on Wednesday and I shot a limit yesterday up north. It was tougher year for us. I struggled yesterday to get into them but finally did kind of.lol


----------

